# Ozone Generator



## Winehaus (Jan 13, 2013)

I attended the Kansas grape growers and wine makers conference today and a brilliant Dutchman came in to speak about his ozone generator. Some wineries swear by it and never use a chemical(besides in the wine) while others are in between or won't touch it. Was curious who has heard of it.

Main use so far is to clean and sanitize the winery. From reputable sources who have used it for years, I heard it works quicker and better than anything.

Tests in the vineyard have just begun but results are extremely promising.

I'm just worried about ozone toxicity and other stuff. So much unknown and would love to hear if anyone else has experience/knowledge/information about it


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ozone generators have been on the market for years for home use. Use to have one. If it gets turned up to high it causes one hell of a head ache


----------



## ozonewino (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been involved in many ozone installations with the beer and wine industry. It definitly has to be done properly but in the end you can't find a better tool for natural sanitation. 
http://www.cwtozone.com/index.php?page=wineries-breweries


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike I believe they are talking about generating it in water and not the air for sanitizing. A winery by me has one and it's awesome. I would think it would be really good for rinsing out barrels after they're cleaned. Just like meta, you cannot breath the water coming out of it but within 10 seconds or so it dissipates. He rinses down his floor and equipment before he does any bottling with this machine.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 14, 2013)

I had one in my hot tub. Didn't seem to help it stay clean and or sanitized.......


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 14, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> I had one in my hot tub. Didn't seem to help it stay clean and or sanitized.......



I have one in my hot tub for atlesst 8 years now -
It really is amazing ! I rarely use chemicals at all.

I definitely can notice having the ozone generator and not having one


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Understand were talking about a good size machine for the winery and not cheap either.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 14, 2013)

I was only joking guys. I think mine worked a few years at best. It was a Homeless Despot Hot Tub (not the best for sure)...


----------



## Winehaus (Jan 14, 2013)

The generator itself was only the size of a large home fuse box and fit nicely on the tractor or dolly type rig. The generator itself cost about 8000 while the entire spraying rig was 17500. Many people swore by it while others wouldnt go near a place that used them.

My only thing with using it in the vineyard was that it does such a great job it created an unnatural system with no insect life what so ever. I'm still torn on if they are good or bad. Glad to see they are getting more use than I thought.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2013)

I wasn't awhere of vineyard use. I've just seen them in the winery for sanitizing tanks, hoses and the winery itself.


----------



## Winehaus (Jan 14, 2013)

It's fairly new in that respect. As far as I heard, it seems like there is only a handful in Nebraska that use it that way because that's where he lives now and has been working directly with vineyards to see how it does. A few vineyards here in Kansas purchased them this weekend and I know my owner is thinking about it. I will keep you all updated with the experiences coming out of my region.


----------



## Gedanken (Jan 17, 2013)

I know the first step in many of the purification processes for water is the application of ozone. I don't believe it stays in the water too long. 

I was trying to find some information on the EPA website about ozone and all they say is that ozone can cause lung irritation and other respiratory issues. 

I am bummed that there was a wine conference in Kansas and I missed it. I would have loved to hear some of the talks. Do you have a website link to the Dutchman's product?


----------



## Winehaus (Jan 18, 2013)

Gedanken said:


> I know the first step in many of the purification processes for water is the application of ozone. I don't believe it stays in the water too long.
> 
> I was trying to find some information on the EPA website about ozone and all they say is that ozone can cause lung irritation and other respiratory issues.
> 
> I am bummed that there was a wine conference in Kansas and I missed it. I would have loved to hear some of the talks. Do you have a website link to the Dutchman's product?



I'm not sure if its the website or my iPad but the name of the company that was selling the entire spraying system is named agriozein. The Dutchman's name is Ernie wilmink and he is the President of The Key which is a water and air purification business. He is the one who spoke to us about the system along with a man named Max(forgot his last name). Max owns max creek winery in Nebraska and is the one who tested the sprayer in the vineyard. He will be doing another round of testing during the next season and I'm sure he would love to share the results with anyone who has questions.


----------

